# [RISOLTO] Problema emerge --sync

## VegetaSSJ5

Salve a tutti, ho un problema lanciando il comando emerge --sync. Poichè nei messaggi parla di permessi negati eccetera per dovere di cronaca devo dire che ho avuto problemi con l'hard disk e mi si erano un po' incasinate le partizioni, per cui non vorrei che questo sia dovuto alla partizione o ai dati corrotti. in tal caso potrei rimuovere direttamente tutto il sottoalbero /usr/portage per poi riscaricare portage e rifare il sync? Ecco l'errore

```
receiving file list ...

144020 files to consider

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/daimonin-client/metadata.xml": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/daimonin-client/files/digest-daimonin-client-0.95b-r2": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/ChangeLog": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/Manifest": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/metadata.xml": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/planeshift-0.3.011.ebuild": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files/digest-planeshift-0.3.011": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files/planeshift": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files/planeshift-setup": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files/planeshift-updater": Permission denied (13)

games-rpg/planeshift/

games-rpg/planeshift/files/

rsync: readlink "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift" failed: Permission denied (13)

IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files" failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: stat "/usr/portage/games-rpg/planeshift/files" failed: Permission denied (13)

Number of files: 144020

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 134657323 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3327161

File list generation time: 21.664 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 171

Total bytes received: 3327605

sent 171 bytes  received 3327605 bytes  125576.45 bytes/sec

total size is 134657323  speedup is 40.46

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1298) [generator=2.6.8]
```

Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Sat May 27, 2006 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bender86

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> potrei rimuovere direttamente tutto il sottoalbero /usr/portage per poi riscaricare portage e rifare il sync? 

 Questo dovrebbe funzionare. Comunque sei sicuro di aver dato quel comando da root? Un utente normale non dovrebbe avere i permessi per modificare l'albero di portage.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

si ovviamente l'ho fatto da root. ora provo a cancellare e rimettere portage...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho risolto cancellando e rimettendo portage.  :Very Happy: 

ora mi toccano diverse ore di compilazione... devo aggiornare kde!  :Cool: 

----------

## duffimc

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  potrei rimuovere direttamente tutto il sottoalbero /usr/portage per poi riscaricare portage e rifare il sync?

 

Stesso identico problema....permission-denied....

Ho provato a cancellare tutto il sottoalbero come consigliato da vegeta (spero che il metodo che ho usato sia giusto)....maaa come risposta ho...

```

rm -fR /usr/portage/*

rm: reading directory `/usr/portage/app-crypt/tpm-emulator': Input/output error

rm: cannot lstat `/usr/portage/app-crypt/steghide': Permission denied

```

  :Shocked: 

Naturalmente il comando l'ho dato da root....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

che sta succendendoo??? l'utente root non ha i permessi per cancellare un file???....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

AHIA... Sento puzza di corruzione del FS...

Allora, per sicurezza, fai il backup su un disco diverso di tutto quello ti interessa, per farla semplice potresti crearti uno stage4 e vivere felice [c'è sul gentoo.wiki come fare].Backuppato ciò che ti serve, boota sulla tua macchina con un livecd e lancia i l comando 

```
fsck 
```

seguito dal nome della partizione da salvare.

Se tutto va bene l'errore presente nella zona di portage verrà corretto. Al riavvio riperi l'eliminazione di portage che dovrebbe sta volta andar a buon fine

----------

## duffimc

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> AHIA... Sento puzza di corruzione del FS...
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  anche ioooo......e non so perchee...cmq il mio fs è ReiserFs....

cmq...ho dato un emerge-webrsync che è andato a buon fine, dopodichè ho lanciato un normale emerge --sync che sta volta non mi ha dato problemi.....

Cmq sia credo sia il caso di fare un bel check degli HD (ne ho 2 un SA ed un PA)....mannaggiaa....

una domanda...lanciando fsck vengono controllati tutti gli hd con le relative partizioni???

/usr/portage/ lo tengo montato su una partizione diversa dalla root come anche /var....

Grazie per l'aiuto...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## duffimc

...niente....anche se il sync è andato a buon fine il pc si comporta in modo strano....avvicinandomi sempre di piu al pensiero che o il FS o l'HD si sia corrotto...

..ho un'altra domanda...

.:deadhead:. mi ha consigliato prima di eseguire fsck, di fare un backup dei dati.....ma visto che al momento non ho lo spazio necessario per farlo...volevo sapere come posso fare per essere sicuro che il problema sia l'hd o il FS...per poi comportarmi di conseguenza.....in pratica effettuare solo un check senza correggere nulla....

Tnx...

duffimc....

EDIT:

con fsck -n????

Leggendo l'help dice -n make no change to the filesystem

tnx....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

calma calma...

Allora se hai una partizione a parte per usr/portage basta che , a sistema bootato normalmente , essendo utente root, smonti la partizione e lanci un ckfs /dev/partizione è possibile che si sia rovinato qualche cosa durante uno shutdown forzato.

Cmq se hai solo l'albero di portage in quella partizione mal che vada la riformatti e la rifai ex novo  :Very Happy: 

Diverso è il discorso se è un problema HW, ma non credo.

----------

## duffimc

....e vaiii...si va di male in peggiooo......  :Crying or Very sad: 

non ho resistito (anche xkè sono curioso di natura)...ed ho riavviato con il livecd di gentoo 2005.1

ed ho iniziato a fare l'fsck di ogni partizione senza passare nessun parametro.....come risultato ho ottenuto che l'unica partizione che aveva qualche problema era quella sulla quale è montata /tmp tutte le altre hanno superato il check senza problemi....

quindi visto che anche se avessi perso i dati di /tmp non era un problema ho dato fsck --fix-fixable...ho rieffettuato il check e tutto sembrava sistemato...

quindi ho riavviato....ed è qui che viene il bello......

Una miriade di errori durante la schermata di boot:

```

udev-event[2299]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.

udev-event[2301]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.

udev-event[2299]: udev_db_lookup_name: unable to read db file '/dev/.udev/db/block@hdd': invalid argument.

(questi messaggi mi uscivano gia da un po ma non ho mai avuto problemi fin'ora...ma non finisce quii.....)

ehmmm....e mi sa che non posso postare gli altri mes....

```

Mammamia che casino....  :Confused:  ....mentre scrivevo questo post ho riavviato facendo uno block scroll per scrivere con precisione gli errori...ma dopo quelli che ho scritto prima, non si sono piu ripresentati....anche se cmq sia non riesco ad avviare piu kde....

Gli errori che mi comparivano erano sulla root....e dopo il boot mi è comparsa una schermata strana con su scritto this is unsecure session o una cosa del genere.....ma inserendo nome utente e pass (sia di root che user) non succedeva nulla ricompariva di nuovo la schermata strana...

Adesso invece gli errori sulla root non compaiono ma all'avvio di kde quando inserisco nome utente e pass e invio...ritorna alla schermata di login...

Passando alla console, come root riesco ad accedere ma come utente mi dice...

```

Unable to cd to "/home/nomeutente"
```

Ah...inoltre da quando ho iniziato ad avere problemi durante l'uso di emerge ho avuto come risposta qualche volta "segmentation fault"....ma non solo con emerge...mi è capitato anche cercando di avviare apache......  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ragazzi che diavolo sta succedendo al mio pc????....e pure proprio in questo periodo che ho un lavoro da consegnare ho cercato di aggiornare lo stretto indispensabile.......  :Confused:  e di non fare nessun "esperimento".......

Cosa posso fare....???

Grazie 1000

P.S.

Non so ma credo che forse si sta andando OT rispetto alla discussione originale...se è cosi mi scuso ed aprirò un'altro post....

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> non ho resistito (anche xkè sono curioso di natura)...ed ho riavviato con il livecd di gentoo 2005.1
> 
> ed ho iniziato a fare l'fsck di ogni partizione senza passare nessun parametro.....come risultato ho ottenuto che l'unica partizione che aveva qualche problema era quella sulla quale è montata /tmp tutte le altre hanno superato il check senza problemi....

 

Rifallo. ma stavolta prova ad usare "badblocks" (leggi la man page prima, comunque almeno il device come parametro lo devi dare)

 *Quote:*   

> Ragazzi che diavolo sta succedendo al mio pc????....e pure proprio in questo periodo che ho un lavoro da consegnare ho cercato di aggiornare lo stretto indispensabile.......  e di non fare nessun "esperimento".......
> 
> Cosa posso fare....???

 

Da quello che accade suggerirei di comprare un disco, scollegare il vecchio, collegare il nuovo e fare una nuova installazione. Poi cercare di copiare il copiabile dal vecchio.

Ma forse sono io che la prendo troppo sul drastico.

----------

## duffimc

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   non ho resistito (anche xkè sono curioso di natura)...ed ho riavviato con il livecd di gentoo 2005.1
> 
> ed ho iniziato a fare l'fsck di ogni partizione senza passare nessun parametro.....come risultato ho ottenuto che l'unica partizione che aveva qualche problema era quella sulla quale è montata /tmp tutte le altre hanno superato il check senza problemi.... 
> 
> Rifallo. ma stavolta prova ad usare "badblocks" (leggi la man page prima, comunque almeno il device come parametro lo devi dare)
> ...

 

..alloraa...il comando badblocks /dev/sda5 dove sda5 è la partizione root, mi ha restituito:

```

ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x22

```

Stesso dicasi per la partizione /home,/tmp, /mp3 contenente la mia collezione di mp3

Come interpreto questo output???

Il disco è danneggiato???  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: ...spero proprio di no...e pure è abbastanza nuovo un maxtor da 160GB comprato meno di un'anno fa ed il case è anche abbastanza ventilato (è uno Tsunami Dream) con 2 ventole da 12mm una anteriore ed una posteriore......

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che accade suggerirei di comprare un disco, scollegare il vecchio, collegare il nuovo e fare una nuova installazione. Poi cercare di copiare il copiabile dal vecchio.
> 
> Ma forse sono io che la prendo troppo sul drastico.

 

Spero tanto che sia davvero uno scenario troppo drastico....  :Crying or Very sad: .....

Tnx

----------

## .:deadhead:.

stando a questo post le cose non sono rosee... http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/3/5/86

Ti va di lusso che maxtor ha 3 anni di garanzia. Cmq backuppa o se preferisci andare con i piedi i piombo segui questo mio howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408378-highlight-xfs+danneggiato.html

----------

## duffimc

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> stando a questo post le cose non sono rosee... http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/3/5/86

 

...Non c'ho capito molto guardando questo post....

Adesso pero davvero non risco a capirci niente piu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ho rieffettuato il check con badblocks in verbose mode ed ho avuto questo output

```

badblocks -v /dev/sda

Checking bloks 0 to 160086528

Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x21 done            528

Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.

```

questo per quanto riguarda l'intero HD....

dopodiche sono andato a controllare 1x1 tutte le partizioni...ed in nessuna partizione ho avuto come risposta il messaggio ata1:command...eccc....ed in tutte le partizioni ho avuto Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.....

.....  :Question:   :Question:  ......quindi se non ci sono blocchi danneggiati....da cosa dipende quell'errore???(probabilmente la risposta era in quel post...maaa...non c'ho capito niente....  :Sad:  )

E poi come mai se faccio il controllo su tutto l'hd mi da l'errore se invece vado a controllare partizione per partizione non mi restituisce nulla...???

Sono sempre piu confusooooo....  :Confused:   :Confused:  ......Ed ancora devo capire se il mio HD è pronto per l'ultimo viaggio o è ancora recuperabile....

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti va di lusso che maxtor ha 3 anni di garanzia. Cmq backuppa o se preferisci andare con i piedi i piombo segui questo mio howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408378-highlight-xfs+danneggiato.html

 

Si me lo sono gia letto anche se volevo prima cercare di capire se il problema era irrimediabile.....Ed inoltre anche se ha una garanzia di 3 anni credo di voler abbandonare completamente maxtor è il 3° HD che mi da problemi.....  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## duffimc

....nessuna ideaa....??...

Please HelpMe....  :Sad:  ....Vorrei tanto capire se e un problema HW o forse un problema software che si risolverebbe reinstallando gentoo....ma prima di farlo vorrei capire se ne vale la pena provarci o questi sono i segni che il HD sta morendo....

Grazie 1000

duffimc

----------

## randomaze

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> ....Vorrei tanto capire se e un problema HW o forse un problema software che si risolverebbe reinstallando gentoo....

 

Quei messaggi e quelli contenuti nel post che ti hanno linkato, danno il tuo HD in punto di morte.

Il fatto che il problema "sembra risolto" sembra strano, ma puó dipendere da tante cose, ad esempio il tuo HD era freddo, o troppo caldo, oppure c'é un falso contatto....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora, capo prima, leggi la mia guida, sopratutto le indicazioni di rassicurazione e quelle relative al fatto che 12/24h di assoluto riposo spesso giovano MOLTO.

Ora, non so tu come hai eseguito le varie operazioni, ma è indubbio che se ti ha dato quell'output c'è qualcosa che non va. 

Io ribadisco, boota da un liveCD e backuppa tutto ciò che puoi!

Una volta che avrai backuppato potrai anche permetterti di investigare sulla sanità o meno del disco, prima di rimandarlo in assistenza.

Cmq prima d fare qualunque test, ti rammento che minimo 24h di stop son un toccasana. 

Per scoprir come sta il tuo disco ti suggerisco smartd  e hddtemo che sono in portage. in particolare guarda i log di smart e controlla i valori prefail ed esegui un test lungo. sul forum tra gli howto c'è un 3d che ne parla.

----------

## duffimc

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   ....Vorrei tanto capire se e un problema HW o forse un problema software che si risolverebbe reinstallando gentoo.... 
> 
> Quei messaggi e quelli contenuti nel post che ti hanno linkato, danno il tuo HD in punto di morte.
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora, capo prima, leggi la mia guida, sopratutto le indicazioni di rassicurazione e quelle relative al fatto che 12/24h di assoluto riposo spesso giovano MOLTO. 
> 
> 

 

Si Si....già ho seguito questo consiglio..lo tengo a riposo da ieri....  :Wink: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ribadisco, boota da un liveCD e backuppa tutto ciò che puoi!
> 
> Una volta che avrai backuppato potrai anche permetterti di investigare sulla sanità o meno del disco, prima di rimandarlo in assistenza.
> ...

 

Ok grazie infinite....appena avro effettuato il backup (sara un bel backuppone....sui 200GB  :Crying or Very sad:  ...)...provero a vedere se posso resuscitarlo...vi faro sapere....

Grazie ancora....  :Wink: 

duffimc

----------

## duffimc

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok grazie infinite....appena avro effettuato il backup (sara un bel backuppone....sui 200GB  ...)...provero a vedere se posso resuscitarlo...vi faro sapere....
> 
> Grazie ancora.... 
> ...

 

Rieccomi...tornato dalle vacanze e subito alle prese col mio recupero...e subito le prime cose strane...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Allora ieri sera seguendo l'Howto di .:deadhead:. ho lancianto il comando 

```
dd_rhelp /dev/partizione_rovinata /mnt/partizione_appoggio/nome_file_immagine
```

e l'ho lasciato andare avanti per tutta la notte...(doveva copiare una partizione di 100 GB)

Stamattina andando a guardare il monitor ho letto questo:

```
 dd_rescue: (info): ipos: 16843008.0k, opos: 16843008.0k, xferd: 16843008.0k

                               errs:          0,  errxfer:              0.0k,              succxfer: 16843008.0k 

                            +curr.rate: 124091kB/s,    avg.rate:       19258kB/s,      avg.load: 14.1

/usr/bin/dd_rhelp: line 1235:  6350 File size limit exceeded${DD_RESCUE} -s "$next_pos" -l "logfile" -e "$max_err" -B "$min_bs" -m "$count" "$infile" "$outfile"

```

E dopo questo messaggio ricomincia, e sempre a 16843008.0k (non ci mette molto ad arrivare a questo valore...un 10-15min) si ripresenta lo stesso messaggio, l'unica cosa che cambia è il numero prima di file size limit, nel senso una volta è 6122, un'altra 6236, un'altra 6350.....ecc....(questo numero aumenta ogni volta che ricomincia...)

Cosa significa questo messaggio???

Ah l'hd dove sto passando il FS è da 300GB formattato con ext3 (avrei voluto utilizzare xfs come consigliato nell'howto ma non sono riuscito a capire qual'è il codice da usare in fdisk per cambiare il tipo di partizione, mostrando la lista di tutti i codici non ho visto nessuna scritta che mi facesse pensare a XFS, se qualcuno mi puo dare una mano a riguardo..gliene sarei grato... :Wink: ...).

Grazie infinite.....ma infinite veramente.....  :Smile:  .....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il codice della partizione da usare è 83 ossia linux generico... Poi scegli tu il FS. Per quanto riguarda rr_help sembra abbia qualche problemino a gestire grossi files, quindi fai un passo indietro ed uso dd_rescue, forse ci impiegherà di + ma almeno dovresti bypassare il problema.

----------

## duffimc

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Il codice della partizione da usare è 83 ossia linux generico... Poi scegli tu il FS. Per quanto riguarda rr_help sembra abbia qualche problemino a gestire grossi files, quindi fai un passo indietro ed uso dd_rescue, forse ci impiegherà di + ma almeno dovresti bypassare il problema.

 

Thanks....quindi posso stopparlo con ctrl+c per poi ripetere l'operazione con dd_rescue (al comando di prima sostituisco dd_rhelp a dd_rescue giusto????)????...

Thanks....

----------

## duffimc

....  :Laughing:  ....tutto ok... il backup è andato a buon fine senza riportare nessun errore...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ora vorrei effettuare dei test sull'HD per capire meglio in che stato sia...

Ho seguito l'howto su smart che si trova nel forum, solo che quando lancio il comando per verificare che il disco supporti SMART, ottengo una risposta negativa....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dal bios invece viene indicata come supportata....  :Rolling Eyes:  un po strana come cosa no???...

Posso utilizzare qualche altro metodo per verificare lo stato di salute del mio HD??...

Cmq possiamo dire che il peggio oramai e passato...i dati sono al sicuro....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .....

Grazie 1000...

----------

## duffimc

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Ho seguito l'howto su smart che si trova nel forum, solo che quando lancio il comando per verificare che il disco supporti SMART, ottengo una risposta negativa....  
> 
> Dal bios invece viene indicata come supportata....  un po strana come cosa no???...
> 
> 

 

....bisognava utilizzare il parametro -d ata visto che è un SATA...  :Razz:  ....

```
smartctl -ia ata /dev/sda
```

Ciaoooo....

----------

## duffimc

....ho eseguito il test lungo con smart e come risultato ho ottenuto

```

                              Status                                        Remaining                  LifeTime(hours)

Extended offline    Completed without error                00%                            3138

```

 :Question:   :Question:  ....

quindi sembra che l'HD non abbia dei problemi o sbaglio???

Quindi adesso vado a vedere se il tutto è stato causato da un'errore di sistema...o almeno ci provo....  :Rolling Eyes:  ciaooo....

----------

